# hodgepodge dinner



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

rack o ribs 






handcut fries and some breaded shrooms 






some old bay seasoned chicken and little steaks 






biscuits 









The kids all like something different so a little bit of everything last night...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that . . . Looks good !!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh yeah! Good eats there!!!!!!!!!!


----------

